# Maltese needs home



## JessiLea (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi I have been on here for about a year now and I have gotten some good advice. I have a very anxious dog that is so attached to me he cries and screams when I'm gone from home. My life has gotten extremely busy lately and I feel like I don't spend enough time with him. I am needed to give him away which breaks my heart bc I love him so much. I am looking for someone who has multiple dogs or can handle an anxious dog. We have tried everything and this is my last resort. If you are interested in adopting him, you can send me a message and I will tell you his health history. Thank you from a broken hearted mom. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm sorry you have to rehome your dog I hope you find the perfect home. You should check with one of the Maltese Rescue organizations they should be able to offer you some advice.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here are 2 links to rescue organizations that may be able to help you. American Maltese Association Rescue
Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue

Whatever you do, please, please do not list your dog on Craigslist. Hopefully someone on here will be interested in adopting. 

Please give us some basic info about your dog:
Age, How long you've had him, picture and any other health concerns other than anxiety? Interested members can then contact for more health info.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I know this has to be heartbreaking. Hope you can find the perfect home for Noah.


----------



## JessiLea (Feb 22, 2012)

He is 10 years old. He does have a heart murmur but he is healthy. He is on medication for his heart. He only has two teeth. The rescue I got him from had them all pulled bc they were falling out. He is partially deaf but he can hear some stuff. He is a sweet heart and the first dog I have ever owned. He is up to date on shots and has had comprehensive exams done twice a year. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JessiLea (Feb 22, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Have you thought of contacting the rescue organization you received him from? Perhaps they can offer you some guidance as to the best route to find him a forever home or might they be willing to take him back? I am not really familiar with how rescues work but it is just an idea. Please don't list him on Craigslist or the newspaper.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh, dear. He's so sweet. I hope you can find another answer for him. If you really must rehome him, PLEASE be sure to take the time to find a Maltese (or other) rescue group. Please don't take this nice senior boy to a shelter or put him on craigslist.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Your rescue/adoption paperwork have a clause that requires him to be returned to them in this type of event. You may want to check that first.


----------



## JessiLea (Feb 22, 2012)

I am willing to give him away if you live close enough. If I have to drive to meet there maybe a small rehoming fee for gas. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh I Know This Is Hard For You.Give it time it will work out--iam in Pa--So far away-And Cant help You. Things have a way of always working out for the Best-Just Have Faith My Dear* Nickee.*


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would so take him. But live so far away. Have you tried to use Bach rescue remedy on him or the thunder shirt???? to help with his anxiety?? or did you try to find someone that may be able to come to help babysit him while you are away???


----------



## JessiLea (Feb 22, 2012)

I have tried the thunder shirt and I can't afford to pay someone to babysit him. I wish I could. The place I got him from wont take care of him like he needs to be taken care of. They didn't cut his hair, trim his nails, or keep up with his shots. I would rather give him to someone who will take care of him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I hope you will contact a couple of the rescue sites that I linked earlier. They are both very respected and may (at the very least) give you some direction.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Contact the named Rescues, they will take him ,health issues and all and they will make sure he's cared for in either a foster home or a permanent home...
Don't put him in the paper of Craigs List, people engaged in dog fighting will use him for a bait dog or there are those that will sell him to a lab for animal testing...or others that will feed him to their snakes...
Please contact a rescue, believe me they will take care of him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Many rescues require that you contact them if you can no longer take care of your fluff; I would suggest you review your contract with that organization to see if that is the situation.

If not, please contact either Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue or AMA Rescue - both should have someone in your general area.


----------



## JessiLea (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok thanks



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry. This must be very hard for you.
He sounds like a sweet boy. I know you will find a good home for him and someone to love him like you do.


----------



## JessiLea (Feb 22, 2012)

I have contacted my former rescue and they are arranging someone to pick him up. Thank you for all the support. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm sure the rescue will find him a good new home. They are usually very careful where their doggies go.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I remember when you got him ,in the spring. Sometimes things happen,but you gave him a home for as long as you could!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thank god-He will find a forever home now--you did all you could great job-Nickee in Pa--I wish he could have been Yogis brother*


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

JessiLea said:


> I have contacted my former rescue and they are arranging someone to pick him up. Thank you for all the support.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sorry this didn't work out for you - thank you for getting back in touch with the rescue.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is actually against the rules of this forum. But here is the AMA web site. Call the rescue and see if you can surrender. 

American Maltese Association Rescue


----------

